# Sugar Island



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Lookin for info. on duck hunting on Suagr Island by the Soo. 

I'm staying at Hay Point Hideaway on Lake George and wondering how that area is hunted(standing in reeds, wadable, canoe, need bigger boat, etc..). 

Anybody have experience hunting this island or staying at the this resort. All and any info. appreciated. Thanks. Please PM if neccessary.


----------



## Buck-in-Rut (Apr 20, 2003)

That area can be hunted in every style imaginable depending on the location. The best action had in that part of the river is for divers. I'm imagining you are headed up for the opener though and will be targeting them slow park ducks If that's the case, the shore line offers plenty of reeds to hide in and in most cases is shallow enough to stand in.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

I own 40 acres on the island mostly all hardwoods and high and dry. Hows the deer hunting on the island? I have only been there once for the day and have no idea if it is worth a trip up during gun season. If anyone has any information on deer that would be helpful.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Buck and Rut, thanks for the info. heading up there this Sunday for a scout trip.

IT pimp 2002, check your PM.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

40 acres and only been there once?

Dude, I'm jealous!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

IT pimp

I have a friend who hunts the middle of the north end of the Island and does pretty good on mature bucks. He hunts private land thats next to AG land so I'm sure that has a bearing.

Where are you at?


----------

